# Thief in the house



## elliesmom (May 21, 2012)

So Ellie May is a few months of turning 2. Its been one helluva ride with her and I have loved every minute. She and our rat terrier are now kenneled together as he was used to his kennel and another dog we used to have. And since I purchased an XL crate they fit better in hers. He went through some bad behavior and I put them together and now they are inseparable. 
My issue I've had with Ellie is she is a thief. She takes all of our socks, clothes under/outer, shoes anything and puts them in her crate. She does not shred nothing. 
My question is how to break her of this. We can keep everything picked up doors shut, gates closed and she still finds something. I just dug out 2 pairs of shoes and 12 socks. She has all her blankets that "she" wanted in there. If I take them out to wash she will grab one off the couch and drag it in there. As "cute" as this might be, it is slightly frustrating.
She does have bones and a chicken for her toys also the cat and the other dog she plays well with.
Any suggestions on the thieving
Thank you


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My female Lucy used to do the same thing. If you couldn't find something just look in her crate. She slowly stopped on her own, and now just piles all the dog toys in there.


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

Bella also does this, however she likes to hide them under the table instead of her crate. She also likes to make sure you see her with whatever she has, as we have reached a compromise - I will give her a carrot if she brings whatever she has to my hand. If i don't have a carrot/treat- she will evade capture...get a treat and comes right to you and puts whatever she has in your hand... Its somewhat of a trade off - fortunately she doesn't do this terribly often, otherwise we would have one fat dog...

Nate


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

We too have a sock thief, she is 2 and a half and shows no signs of stopping. She never shreds or even chews simply carries them around for a while takes it to her bed and lays with it. Hope someone on here comes up with an answer sorry im no use.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Is there a trend here with only bitches doing this? I don't know if I have ever known of a male to steal and hoard to such an extent.

Could it be likened to a nesting behaviour? Hoarding things that smell like their humans to sleep with? Nelly has never really done this - I have retrieved the odd bra and hairbrush from her crate but it has never come to anything.

Sorry I can't be more help in terms of a solution! It's quite interesting that some do and some don't.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Our Ellie is a thief as well and has been from the very beginning. She typically rolls around and mouths whatever it is, but she has never hid it probably because I watch her like a hawk. To her it is more of a game. She steals things and wants to be chased. If I go in the kitchen, she will bring whatever it is to me for a treat. She has a definite preference for clothing or dish towels although lately she is fully obsessed with the remote control. 

The breeder says it is not at all unusual and she will likely do it forever.


----------



## Gingerbread (Aug 7, 2013)

It's not just a girl thing, our boy does it too! Mainly socks, although when we have hidden them at the bottom of the wash pile he might go for a sports bra or a pair of boxers. Never to shred, but he likes carrying them around and then will drop them round the house. We always tell him to 'leave it' if we catch him before the act, but once he's got it in his mouth we tell him to 'fetch' and then 'dead' into our hand. The only reason it's not a flat 'NO' is because he's not keen on the dummy and drops his fetches, so we've been putting a sock over the dummy and he never drops his fetch when it's a sock!!! :
In the meantime when odd sock goes missing when hanging up the laundry, it's a toss up on who to blame, the sock monster in the machine or the 4 legged innocent angel with puppy dog eyes! ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I used to have some hens, up until about 18 months ago, quite happily pecking corn in the yard,but then Darcy had much different ideas and would drag them into the house, kicking and screaming into her cage, the hens eventually stopped laying eggs, and for their own safety I packed them off to a farm :-[ :-[ they have now probably been taken by foxes :-\ :'(


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Could it be the desire to have something (e.g., socks, blankets etc.) that smells like their owners when their owners are away? Our puppy used to have the same desire; however, he is now not crated and has access to several rooms while we are away and I don't see this happening anymore. Or, perhaps, he just matured at his eight months age.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Ksana said:


> Could it be the desire to have something (e.g., socks, blankets etc.) that smells like their owners when their owners are away? Our puppy used to have the same desire; however, he is now not crated and has access to several rooms while we are away and I don't see this happening anymore. Or, perhaps, he just matured at his eight months age.



 Ksana........Are you trying to say that perhaps I smell similar to on of my hens.. ;D LOL...perhaps my Wife would agree with you..


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Darcy1311 said:


> Ksana........Are you trying to say that perhaps I smell similar to on of my hens.. ;D LOL...perhaps my Wife would agree with you..


Sorry, I was talking about parents'/ owners' clothing. Hens are easy to understand: what Vizsla would not want a bird?


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Ksana said:


> Darcy1311 said:
> 
> 
> > Ksana........Are you trying to say that perhaps I smell similar to on of my hens.. ;D LOL...perhaps my Wife would agree with you..
> ...



Don't apologise Ksana, I was just kidding....on the hen front, I am thinking of getting some more next year, to keep in the back garden well away from Darcy...


----------



## elliesmom (May 21, 2012)

It is very interesting that most are all gals here and they don't shred. The need for our scent could be possible. But ellie sleeps with us and does have her blankets for comfort, frank for conversation and my vitamins when i leave them out!! 
I too watch her like a hawk.. and when she don't jump on me for her hugs she's guilty. I guess we all endure this nesting behavior until they quit!! 
Thanks for the fun response!
Jerica


----------

